

Does a charger that is plugged in but has no load use energy? - fananta
http://skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/7287/does-a-mobile-phone-charger-that-is-plugged-in-but-has-no-phone-attached-to-it-u

======
dchichkov
Lol @ stackexchange.com:

    
    
       Inside virtually every phone charger is a transformer. 
       Transformers have a finite resistance, and hence there
       will always be current flowing through them if they are
       plugged in, even if there is no load (i.e. nothing
       charging). That's basic physics.
    

Basic Physics. LOL. And how that charger works with both 110AC and 230AC ;) ?

------
raintrees
Yes. Also, heat is another way of consuming power...

